# limited connectivity on my wifi network



## danraj (Apr 22, 2011)

hello ppl
yest while surfng d net my laptop hanged...after restaring it, it showed limited connectivity to d wifi network which i have...d internet is continously on for bout 2 weeks...nw i m nt able access d net...i tried connecting with d lan cable also...it still does nt connect...d wifi works fine on my phone...its d laptop dats havng d problem...i did d ipconfig in cmd window n got d followng info...
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\DC's>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DCs-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 58-94-6B-5C-5B-F1
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6200 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 58-94-6B-5C-5B-F0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a8b7:13b8:d87f:1327%13(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.19.39(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-65-9D-51-1A-AC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F0-4D-A2-5F-5D-63
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{41F1ADA0-F781-43E5-A8C0-F4B55704268F}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

hope sm1 is able to help me...wud be very thankful...asap..


----------



## rodcarty (Mar 23, 2011)

That 169. IP address you're getting on your wireless interface means your computer isn't getting an IP address from the DHCP server in your wireless router. Can you confirm your wireless interface is ok in your device manager? You get to Device Manager by clicking on your start icon, right-clicking on Computer, left-clicking on Properties, then in the window that opens find Device Manager at the top of the list at the left and click on it. Find the network adapters section in the list of the window that opens and click on the little arrow to the left of it to open that section. According to your ipconfig you have both a wired and a wireless adapter so you should see both of them in there.

If Windows thinks it's working fine it will be listed without an exclamation point or anything beside it. If there is something beside it then try reinstalling the drivers manually. If it looks normal then you can try uninstalling it then rebooting the computer so it will redetect it and automatically reinstall the existing drivers. To uninstall it, right-click on the Intel wireless adapter then left-click on the Uninstall choice in the menu.

Try this and post what you find.


----------



## danraj (Apr 22, 2011)

i did wat u asked me to...ders still no improvement...shows d same limited connectivity...


----------



## zainu (Nov 8, 2000)

Remove your existing wireless profile and create new. But before that ensure your ip address is 192.xxx.xxx and not

169.xxx.xxx


----------



## acsii (Apr 22, 2011)

Happens when tcp/ip gets stale this is a definate fix

Do this on order


Go to Start -> All Programs -> Accessories -> Command Prompt
(Vista users will have to right click "Command Prompt" and run it as administrator)
A black box will appear. Type in: *ipconfig /release*
After it is done releasing. Type in: *ipconfig /renew*
This should renew your connection with your gateway.
 *5. **Flush DNS in Microsoft Windows*
6. In Microsoft Windows, you can use the command *ipconfig /flushdns* to flush the DNS resolver cache

this refreshes your networking

dont forget to restart pc when you done to save these changes


----------



## acsii (Apr 22, 2011)

*ipconfig /release
* *ipconfig /renew*
*ipconfig /flushdns

for got to mention thers a space between ipconfig and /
*


----------



## danraj (Apr 22, 2011)

@zainu...tried dat...doesnt work...


----------



## danraj (Apr 22, 2011)

@acsii tried d ip release command...gave d following result

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\DC's>ipconfig /release

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Wireless Network Connection 2 while it has its
media disconnected.
An error occurred while releasing interface Wireless Network Connection : The RP
C server is unavailable.

No operation can be performed on Bluetooth Network Connection while it has its m
edia disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection while it has its media di
sconnected.

C:\Users\DC's>


----------



## zainu (Nov 8, 2000)

post ipconfig /all again please


----------



## acsii (Apr 22, 2011)

connect computer up to your router with a ethernet cable then try the commands


----------



## acsii (Apr 22, 2011)

you getting the media disconnect area as its not picking up the wireless network therfore limited connectivity as soon as the ethernet cable gets plugged in the error woill change then we can run the fix

with

*ipconfig /release
* *ipconfig /renew*
*ipconfig /flushdns*


----------



## danraj (Apr 22, 2011)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\DC's>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DCs-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 58-94-6B-5C-5B-F1
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::419:c9b9:d417:7d0a%21(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.125.10(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 58-94-6B-5C-5B-F1
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6200 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 58-94-6B-5C-5B-F0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9885:52ba:fe7c:57aa%19(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.87.170(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-65-9D-51-1A-AC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F0-4D-A2-5F-5D-63
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C6EBA90B-9876-4439-84B5-A6330BFFA329}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{4A5F2AE8-62A7-4A12-A6F2-60608C1819DF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #7
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\DC's>


----------



## danraj (Apr 22, 2011)

connecting d ethernet cable makes no diff...


----------



## acsii (Apr 22, 2011)

Danraj theres no default gateway meaning no communication between computer and modem


----------



## acsii (Apr 22, 2011)

can you browse with the cable connected


----------



## zainu (Nov 8, 2000)

You are still not getting any ip address from your dhcp. It's still 169.xxx.xxx. Can u try static ip address to see whether it's able to connect to the router.


----------



## acsii (Apr 22, 2011)

do all these with the cable connected Danraj


Go to Start -> All Programs -> Accessories -> Command Prompt
(Vista users will have to right click "Command Prompt" and run it as administrator)
A black box will appear. Type in: *ipconfig /release*
After it is done releasing. Type in: *ipconfig /renew*
This should renew your connection with your gateway.
 *5.**Flush DNS in Microsoft Windows*
6.In Microsoft Windows, you can use the command *ipconfig /flushdns* to flush the DNS resolver cache. Open the command prompt and type the following:
7.C:\>ipconfig /flushdns
Windows IP Configuration
Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache. 
8.
9. The above command will completely flush the DNS, deleting any incorrect entries too. You can also use the command *ipconfig /displaydns* to view the DNS resolver cache.
10.
11.The Address Resolution Protocol (ARP) is very crucial for TCP/IP network communication. If you begin to notice network connectivity problems such as particular web pages not loading or not being able to ping certain IP addresses then clearing your ARP cache is a good place to start.The TCP/IP ARP Command component provides the functionality to add, delete, or display the IP address for Media Access Control (MAC) address translation. 
To flush/Delete the ARP cache in windows Vista/XP/2003/2000 follow this procedure
Click on Start>Run> type the following command click ok
*netsh interface ip delete arpcache*


----------



## danraj (Apr 22, 2011)

even after connecting d cable i get d same thing as i got earlier for ipconfig /release...


----------



## acsii (Apr 22, 2011)

what type of modem isit


----------



## danraj (Apr 22, 2011)

it is a adsl2+ cpe type b modem
model dna-2012 of a company called iti limited


----------

